# West Neptune Moved??



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Planning on a Tuesday nite trip to the faithful West Neptune drill ship. Checked my vessel finder app and noticed that according to it's current reported AIS info, it's moved South about 30 miles in the area of MC-566.

Has anyone been out there in the past two weeks that can visually confirm that it is no longer located approx 6 miles SSE of Ram Powell?

If it has in fact moved, then Proteus here we come.

Any Intel would be appreciated.

Report to follow.

Tight lines. :thumbup:


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

It was still there on Oct 5. Rip charts still shows it in it's original location, and they are usually pretty quick to update a move.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hilton's still shows it near the Ram Powell as well.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me check. Our boat went a couple of weeks ago. We are heading to mc 650 tonight on a run to blind faith.
Last track had it sw OF potronius.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

According to Vesslfinder

28.41417 N / 88.132 W on Oct 17, 2016 at 18:20 UTC.


West of Bully


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Scout800 said:


> According to Vesslfinder
> 
> 28.41417 N / 88.132 W on Oct 17, 2016 at 18:20 UTC.
> 
> ...



It is confirmed. I have it on our radar and AIS. 

28º 24.8'N 088º 08.0W

I don't know where the Bully is but it is located NE of Blind Faith and SE of Nakika. It appears they are in MC 608 (MC 565 is right above it). 

Seas at 0500 are SE 2-3' Winds SSE @12

Good Luck. Plenty of rigs visually from here.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Deep Lines.....Thx for the reel time Intel on the location of the West Neptune. Nothing beats a set of eyes on radar out in the area. Just wasn't 100% confident on what vessel finder was telling me, but it appears to be accurate. The area that she has moved to is a bit of a stretch for my boat so we will fish the Deepwater Proteus tonite. Tight lines..:thumbup:


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Left out of Ft Morgan Tues nite headed for Proteus. Visually confirmed that West Neptune was gone. 😢 Continued to Proteus in a SE wind and building swells. Arrived to the Proteus about 0130 and had the ship to ourselves. We chunked with mackerel and BFT and limited out on YFT by 0600. They were all schoolie sized but had a blast. 

Tight lines...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Small ones is all I saw at the blind faith jumping also. Didn't see any big ones rolling on the top during the full moon and up to 2 days after. 
Was only at blind faith that day then headed to the Tahiti.


----------

